# we're moving house!



## porgia123 (Jan 21, 2011)

just make sure after you have sprayed to leave your horses in for a couple of days lol that wont do them any good lol and if you run out of grass, fertilizing will make it come back to life  but the same thing with the spraying of weeds or whatever, don't let your horse eat it for at least 4 days i think it is but not sure  and i would section those 3 acres into an acre each so you can have one winter field that WILL get muddy lol and two summer fields that you can rest on week at a time  we used to airiate our fields too, which is towing a machine that putts little holes into the ground to let the water get to the ground, all this can be done with a quad bike tho  good luck x


----------

